# Magic Detail * £565,000 Ferrari F40 * Light Correction Detail



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Hey guys and girls,

I'd say Happy New Year, but it'll soon be Christmas again :doublesho Time has flown by without so much as a peep out of us for several months. Well, we are still here, extremely busy, and are continuing to support DW :thumb: Some changes have been made internally which should hopefully free up some time to share our work with you on a more regular basis... so we'll start with this piece of car porn as our first of 2014 :argie:

The Ferrari F40 is a car needing no introduction. It's the original pin up, and I'm sure most of us at some point or other as a child have had an F40 poster on our bedroom wall 

I'll skip to the good bit, as washing an F40 and moving it around is a bit unflattering for a guy of 6'4!! They're very low, very cramped, and very temperamental at firing up :lol:

With all the washing and decontamination phases completed the car was blow dried inside and then inspected for damage..









After calibrating the Positector P200 (composite gauge for those who don't know) some paint measurements were taken, which revealed the rear deck had been painted - could see this with the naked eye, but always nice to confirm your suspicions with a gauge - understandably there's not a lot to work with which is why you can see the carbon weave through the paint, but even so there's more than you probably imagine... a pad and polish combination trial was started, and eventually settled on one which worked with minimal paint removal and maximum defect removal. I was using the Rupes Bigfoot system, just for reference.



Before & After..





---





---





The interior and engine bay were also cleaned.. the carbon door cards infact were polished using the Mini Bigfoot machine, but unfortunately these pictures didn't turn out for some reason 







---

Finally, once everything was completed it was time to take some shots of the finished product. The chosen LSP was Mitchell & King 'Philip' wax, a high content carnauba blend from our friends up in Scotland.











Just for reference the 512BB in the background was another classic Ferrari we were working on at the same time as the F40, and was subject to a massive overhaul! We'll do a write up on that if we get time. Generally we work on quite a few rare cars like this, a Ferrari Dino is currently with us (and being finished off tomorrow infact), so for those who haven't already got us on Facebook, please check us out and give us a 'like' to keep up to date with daily activity!!

Thanks for reading, and as always any questions, comments and feedback are welcome.

Best wishes,

Matt.
*Magic Detail* | Altrincham | t: 07786 385538. | e: [email protected]


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

I have just had an accident!!!!!


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Simply awesome:thumb:


----------



## Ant21 (Oct 12, 2013)

Amazing work and epic car. It will always be the best Ferrari


----------



## dan.j.sinclair (Mar 21, 2014)

Best Ferrari ever. Best car ever. 
Dan


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning :argie:


----------



## V3nom (Oct 31, 2012)

unreal, must have been a dream to work on :thumb: stunning


----------



## neilb62 (Jul 30, 2007)

Whoa... Thats beautiful..... 11/10.... :thumb:


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

Not to shabby


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

How long did that take you & what did you do, if anything to the Perspex engine cover?


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning car! Having been in one they are incredible


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Excellent work on a beautiful car!


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Lovely. 

If I won Euro millions I'd have one in my collection.


----------



## EcosseGP (Jul 5, 2011)

Truly stunning


----------



## gibbo555 (May 3, 2011)

Drool!!!


----------



## Jack (May 14, 2007)

Amazing. Great pictures


----------



## ocdetailer (Apr 9, 2014)

That must have been a real treat to work on, very fitting to polish an Italian legend with the finest Italian tools. Great work, looked even more stunning after - do your Rupes have the washer mod?


----------



## Bartl (Apr 3, 2013)

Truly amazing.


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

Thank you to everyone who has left feedback, it's greatly appreciated.



Summit Detailing said:


> How long did that take you & what did you do, if anything to the Perspex engine cover?


Total job time was only 20hrs so not that long compared to some jobs (such as the 512 behind it). In the absense of a spare engine cover to practice on and the original not being in bad shape all we did was give it a very light finishing polish using the mini bigfoot and white pad - it made an improvement, and with more time could have got it perfect. It was the same story with the rear quarter windows.



ocdetailer said:


> That must have been a real treat to work on, very fitting to polish an Italian legend with the finest Italian tools. Great work, looked even more stunning after - do your Rupes have the washer mod?


Thanks for your comments. Yes our Rupes bigfoot has the washer mod, we have been running that since the beginning, makes a huge difference.


----------



## David007 (May 18, 2009)

I don't want to detract from Matt's original post, but for those with an interest in the F40 here's a link to a great restoration project which I've been following.

http://www.build-threads.com/build-threads/ferrari-f40-lm-restoration/


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

Great car and Great work, well done.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning:thumb:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

oh yes:thumb:


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

I take it the headline price is what someone paid for that example ? It must be a very low miles non cat non adjust car ?

Prices on these have been going nuts recently, too much imho. I remember being taken for a few hot laps round Silverstone in one 15 years ago, I thought £130k was a lot then.


----------



## Steve Saunders (Aug 24, 2006)

Stunning! It doesn't get much better than that.


----------



## Pugnut (Nov 4, 2008)

Steve Saunders said:


> Stunning! It doesn't get much better than that.


Next car Steve? 

Stunning car, beautiful example. Must of be a pleasure to work on


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Truly stunning car, definitely my all time favourite. 

Nice work too


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

WOW. Simply awesome


----------



## Magic Detail (Jul 25, 2010)

RaceGlazer said:


> I take it the headline price is what someone paid for that example ? It must be a very low miles non cat non adjust car ?
> 
> Prices on these have been going nuts recently, too much imho. I remember being taken for a few hot laps round Silverstone in one 15 years ago, I thought £130k was a lot then.


Yep, sold a month after we'd done it for £565,000 - the prices have rocketed this past 12 months. The same car was sold last April for £450,000. It's a straight car, aside from the rear deck having seen paint, 5700km's on the clock. Covered just 350km in the past year.


----------



## diesel x (Jul 27, 2013)

Great work, the car looks excellent.


----------

